# On your marks, set, go!



## edindave (13 Aug 2012)

I am compelled to share this video clip because I'm so chuffed after little boy's first day on a balance bike - he's 2y 7m. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/onefivenine/7766900500/in/photostream

I was worried that he would have balance issues because he was born with extreme Talipes (clubfoot), coupled with Amniotic Band Syndrome, so he doesn't have all his toes.
This made learning to walk, and find his balance more difficult - as he was not getting the same signals sent to his brain from each foot.

I'm very happy and immensely proud of him!


----------



## MattHB (13 Aug 2012)

Awwww that's the cutest laugh ever  he's doing great! My 3.5 yo step son loves him, scares the life out of us tho with the speed he goes!


----------



## edindave (13 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> Awwww that's the cutest laugh ever  he's doing great! My 3.5 yo step son loves him, scares the life out of us tho with the speed he goes!


 
These balance bikes are great! No brakes though!!!


----------



## MrJamie (13 Aug 2012)

Awesome, it's funny how he gets all excited when he gets faster and isnt phased by falling over.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Aug 2012)

Fantastic. What a great little squidger you have there. He's loving the bike...great fun.
Thanks for sharing. It's made my day.


----------



## Sandra6 (13 Aug 2012)

Bless. How cute is he?! 
I think you need to get out of the way though, you're slowing him down!!


----------



## edindave (13 Aug 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Awesome, it's funny how he gets all excited when he gets faster and isnt phased by falling over.


 
It's like a giggle speedometer! He understands left and right too, which amazed me when I was telling him to turn! 



ianrauk said:


> Fantastic. What a great little squidger you have there. He's loving the bike...great fun.
> Thanks for sharing. It's made my day.


 
Thanks, he loves it, so much so that he was awake before 06:30 on Sunday morning, and asking for his 'bi-sis-ycle'. And I'm knackered!


----------



## edindave (13 Aug 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> Bless. How cute is he?!
> I think you need to get out of the way though, you're slowing him down!!


 
I wonder how long it will be before I'm drafting him to keep up!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Aug 2012)

Give him a few weeks and he will be doing this.. (jnr is same age as your little smasher)


----------



## summerdays (13 Aug 2012)

He is obviously enjoying himself and as others have said he has a lovely giggle! May this be the first of many bikes!!!


----------



## I like Skol (14 Aug 2012)

Fantastic, what a happy little chappy! You just need to take him somewhere with a bit more space so he can really get going. I found car parks when the stores are shut are brill because there's no obstacles for 'miles' and road markings for them to play at 'cars' if they want to.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Aug 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Hard times for you, I hope things work out........Before you know it your 2.5 yr old will be 5 or 6 and doing 10-15 mile countryside rides with you so make sure you don't lose touch, These are the best years you will get with your son/daughter?.............
> Good luck


 
From dark times to good times........ He's worth it mate. Really glad you have some light in your life


----------



## edindave (14 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Give him a few weeks and he will be doing this.. (jnr is same age as your little smasher)


 
He's really got the hang of it, looking confident! Brilliant!



I like Skol said:


> Fantastic, what a happy little chappy! You just need to take him somewhere with a bit more space so he can really get going. I found car parks when the stores are shut are brill because there's no obstacles for 'miles' and road markings for them to play at 'cars' if they want to.


 
We have some good open spaces nearby. That clip was on Granma's street - a bit steep and not the best paving either. He fairly put the miles in on Sunday. Good to tire him out as well!



I like Skol said:


> From dark times to good times........ He's worth it mate. Really glad you have some light in your life


 
Cheers yes, he brings smiles wherever he goes!


----------



## defy-one (14 Aug 2012)

Your nipper has made my day! I showed it to my 16 year old son and even made a moody teenager laugh with joy


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2012)

Thats lovely, smashing to see the lad enjoying himself so much.


----------

